# Option 2.......BARF!



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I was finally successful in taking a mule deer with my muzzy. It was a dink two point but its MY dink two point and after several misses I really needed the confidence boost and already have an elk in the freezer. 

The only other reason to take a dink this year? Option 2! I'd like whoever crafted that "option" to pound sand! Hunters will always naturally displace themselves and when families hunt together they are better stewards of the land they hunt than these damned hundreds and HUNDREDS of road hunting, quad riding, "hunters" who pound the living crap out of places like Cedar Mountain. I saw all the usual suspects of big mule deer until the bow hunt started and then decided that because there were those making a short trip in the evening, educating the big bucks to go completely nocturnal, that I would focus on elk through the archery hunt which proved the right decision. However, during the muzzy hunt, every jackwagon with a quad is up here and I have not seen a single one of the big bucks that haunt the fields or high open patches at all like I normally do. Instead, there's ten times the "magic beer and water bottle" trash everywhere and even one idiot who's leaving his kipper snack cans all over the roads. This has never been the case until this year!!!!!! Option two is a joke! Roll that and smoke it, whoever the idiot is who came up with it.......we all kinda know anyway. Sorry for the bad juju and negative post around a positive outcome but its just a matter of time that the idiot who crafted option 2 takes credit for all the TWO YEAR OLD young bucks sprouting up all over that place thanks to mother nature's recent mild winters. Hope everyone has a nice rifle hunt. I'm sure it'll be just swell and all, thanks to OPTION DUCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Cry a river man good he11 wtf is wrong with you. Oh I shot bambi because of Option of DUCE. How did Option Duce pull the trigger for you. Maybe you should try actually "HUNTING" the big bucks. Get off the roads and out of the hay fields. The arrogance of some UTARDS makes me sick.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And what does option 2 have to do with ATV riders riding around trashing up the place? From what I have seen from Utard hunters you will get that no matter what the option was.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 

Folks I've seen have been great. Old school sportsmanship and stewardship are alive and well ... at least in my neck of the woods.

When the crowds showed up, (one of the most crowded places in the state), the game stayed in the heavy timber during light hours. When everybody left and I had the mountain to myself, the game stayed in the heavy timber during light hours. So I called in the troops to push the heavy timber and guess what? The game stayed in the heavy timber during light hours. Uncooperative animals!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

DarKHorN said:


> Cry a river man good he11 wtf is wrong with you. Oh I shot bambi because of Option of DUCE. How did Option Duce pull the trigger for you. Maybe you should try actually "HUNTING" the big bucks. Get off the roads and out of the hay fields. The arrogance of some UTARDS makes me sick.


Uhmmmm....quite frankly, you don't know what the hell you're talking about! I wasn't ON THE ROADS! I was high and away but the bigger animals are now nocturnal and I know this not only because of my cameras but because I am out in the woods with them and not with the hundreds of quad riders WHO HAVE MUZZLELOADERS and sometimes TWO HUNTERS PER BIKE! I also know that option two sucks because it has fragmented those who take care of the land they hunt and it also sucks because those same families DO NOT TRASH THE ROADS/WOODS/FIELDS where we here in UTAH are hunting! Last year, there were only a handful of us up here and we'd ride out quads to the trail head and up we went without barely hearing a muffler, instead, its a constant MUFFLER CONCERT!!!!!! You can hear them from miles away you don't have to be on the road. I'm not going to debate with people from out of Utah who use the term UTARD what is good and bad about Option 2.....This was my first buck with a muzzle-loader. I'm proud of him and he will taste great and he isn't one of the 3-5 year olds I passed on earlier who will grow into good bucks later. Before you insult someone, know where they are coming from....I am from Utah, and Utah's Option 2 CRAP! Now, I'm going to go sit under my awning and count the hunters driving by.....I'm already up to 45 and that is just this morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Finnegan said:


> :lol:
> 
> Folks I've seen have been great. Old school sportsmanship and stewardship are alive and well ... at least in my neck of the woods.
> 
> When the crowds showed up, (one of the most crowded places in the state), the game stayed in the heavy timber during light hours. When everybody left and I had the mountain to myself, the game stayed in the heavy timber during light hours. So I called in the troops to push the heavy timber and guess what? The game stayed in the heavy timber during light hours. Uncooperative animals!


I know Finn. There are some good folks who really care and even some families up here that are doing their part and some of their camps are hunting, but we all know road hunting in this area is fruitless and only leads to the mature animals holding up. They did stay in the trees for a time but many of them that aren't strictly nocturnal now have moved into Cedar Breaks where we can't hunt or on private property that surrounds it. I was walking several miles away from my bike on one of the roads up here and was passed by three or four quads with hunters on them when finally an old man and his dog on a quad pulled up and offered a ride. I appreciated it very much, it all hasn't been negative, good food and friends abound every season. Same old man had a garbage bag full of trash he'd picked up in his travels too.

And when are they going to print a book for animals to learn how to cooperate?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Interesting. Where i hunt this year was really strange, at least on the bowhunt. The place was like a ghost town to years past, a third of the people up there maybe. Back like it used to be. Only bad thing i saw of it was me and the old man couldn't hunt together like years past, but the lack of people was amazing to me. Was it because of the "option 2", who knows.....


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I think option was kind of nice. I just got back from my hunt, didnt see many hunters. I did see quite a few small bucks, one guy shot one,i decided to hold out for a bigger one. Glad to see Utah is cutting back on tags.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I dont like what the state went too but.............. The reason why big bucks are big is because they go nocturnal during the hunts. Always happened and alway will. Our job is to find a way to kill one. In the area I hunt I did not see really anyone out actually hunting during the archery except, for road hunters, which don't bug me cause they don't effect the deer I hunt. IMO. My brother just got back from hunting Muzzy there and said the same thing all the hunters were on the road. He was off the road and was sucessful. Both of us shot 3X4's, nothing big, but we both pulled the trigger/release so they were good enouph for us apparently. No I don't agree at all whith what the state (SFW) has done but.......I still want to hunt even if it is every other year (best case). I will just have to learn how to make it happen in the crappy areas of the state if I want to keep hunting every year. Thank goodness for Archery elk, because I can hunt in my first choice area every year.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

COOPERD said:


> I think option was kind of nice. I just got back from my hunt, didnt see many hunters. I did see quite a few small bucks, one guy shot one,i decided to hold out for a bigger one. Glad to see Utah is cutting back on tags.


Tru Dat, but them jackwagons and idiot ruining My PUBLIC stomping grounds. :lol: :lol: :lol: Like I said KDZd its hunting. Do you think they get big by sleeping under your camera. -BTW- HaVe A nIcE dAy.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like you just need to learn to be a better hunter. If the deer are there and YOU KNOW IT, then figure out how to kill them. Its not rocket science. 

BTW, you aren't going to get big deer if you kill them when they are little. You are a grown man, you've killed several mature deer by now, im sure. You didn't need to meat (you already have an elk in the freezer)... so why kill a little one?? Just cuz you can? To feel manly?? You are part of the problem, not part of the solution. Quit crying and be grateful that you even had the opportunity to go. That's why its called HUNTING and not KILLING.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I read you loud and clear. Option two prevented you from being able to pack up and hunt a different area. I agree that it is a stinky pile of crappy management.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This Option 2 is as political as anything gets. Just as bad of those seeing red or those seeing blue. Those against Option 2 will come up with any reason or excuse possible to prove why it's wrong and those for it will do the same. So keep complaining. Most of the excuses against Option 2 are unfounded and or out of the ordinary. 
Although I am trying to support Option 2, I will agree that less hunters will not help grow the deer herd a lot, maybe a little. We should see the buck to doe ratio increase on several units in the next few years.
I am looking forward to the 9 day rifle hunt because of Option 2. 
Also, we have seen a lot less hunters in our area this year, than in years past.
Families can and should continue to camp and hunt together, even if everyone in camp doesn't have a tag.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

BirdDogger said:


> I read you loud and clear. Option two prevented you from being able to pack up and hunt a different area. I agree that it is a stinky pile of crappy management.


That is how I wish I could have expressed my point.....thank you for making it clear in simple terms. But its not just me. I'm almost certain having spoke with some of those hunters on their quads while taking down treestands and pulling out my cameras today that they are just as miserable and upset that they can't up and move somewhere else. There are also some young hunters who are trying desperately to harvest their first deer with a muzzle-loader as well. I pointed them in the right direction as I had just passed several of the younger bucks that would make good first animals. I'm not the only one looking at option duce as a joke and pathetic way of managing hunters....er, I mean deer.

Shaun Larsen......take your personal insults and push em where the sun doesn't shine, brother! Those who know me know I work very hard three months total out of the year on my hunts and I don't outfit, guide, or really offer too much in the way of pre-hunt help to anyone because I DO MY OWN WORK and I do it further out than two days before the hunt. Have I harvested mature animals...sure have. Do I feel manly shooting that 2 year old buck, sure do! It was a very hard hunt, I took several shots at some good deer and I should have taken THEM home but as the hunt progressed every day and opportunities at a trophy kept getting blown...I shot my gun only to discover that my sight had been way off. I shot it well over 25 times at camp trying to get it back on and when I was satisfied, it was the last evening of my hunt. I do not rifle hunt.....period. So, when presented with the opportunity, and with very dim confidence in my equipment and myself, I set up for a 76 yard shot and popped him in the heart. He didn't go 30 feet before going down. So, before you jump on the insult bandwagon, how about learning more about where people are coming from than assuming you know everything. Its a lesson this grown man continues to learn, might do you some good to work on it too.

AnD AnyoNE wHo SPelLs lIkE ThIs.......seriously not worth addressing anymore. Have a great evening!

Ridge, I get you man. I hope you're right about the unusual aspect of all this but its not what I'm hearing from the people in my unit (28 Panguitch). There are lots of small bucks everywhere up here, a few medium to good bucks, and the big boys are in fact not only nocturnal but many are in places we aren't allowed to hunt. Not one to complain without doing something about it....I will go to my RAC's and will report what I see and feel about my hunts. Hopefully I'm wrong.....hopefully.

Oh, and as I left my grounds today, I had one last encounter with some beautiful animals:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I read you loud and clear. Option two prevented you from being able to pack up and hunt a different area. I agree that it is a stinky pile of crappy management.


Although these units are smaller, most have several mountain ranges on them a person could move to and most of these smaller units still take over an hour to get from one end of the unit to the other.
After not finding the bigger bucks I had seen most the summer in three days of hunting (Wed.-Fri.) We moved about an hours drive to a new location yesterday and found this buck but couldn't get close enough for a shot(265 yards).
Also, we didn't see another hunter within 5 miles of us(at least their vehicles anyway) and only one road hunter the whole day.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

THAT is a pretty buck. Too bad the pics aren't of you with hands on! There is that other thread where a bowhunter would have taken his muzzy and lobbed a chunk of lead 265 yards 

I saw somewhere there is an attachment for your phone or camera that makes it easier to get good quality shots from your scopes....anyone out there know what its called or where to get one. Phone Scope or something like that?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Sounds like you just need to learn to be a better hunter. If the deer are there and YOU KNOW IT, then figure out how to kill them. Its not rocket science.
> 
> BTW, you aren't going to get big deer if you kill them when they are little. You are a grown man, you've killed several mature deer by now, im sure. You didn't need to meat (you already have an elk in the freezer)... so why kill a little one?? Just cuz you can? To feel manly?? You are part of the problem, not part of the solution. Quit crying and be grateful that you even had the opportunity to go. That's why its called HUNTING and not KILLING.


Really Mr. Killer? Don't you keep a running total of things you KILL in your signature? Coots, carp,etc. That's not hunting that's killing. Hypocritical? I think so.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you just need to learn to be a better hunter. If the deer are there and YOU KNOW IT, then figure out how to kill them. Its not rocket science.
> ...


God I hope his mom comes back.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > I read you loud and clear. Option two prevented you from being able to pack up and hunt a different area. I agree that it is a stinky pile of crappy management.
> ...


Dang Ridge nice buck to bad ya didnt get em. Im really liking this Option HeJJ Yes. Less hunters with bigger bucks its amazing how fast this option is working. Cant wait to see the results in a few years. 

OH and KLBFW Have a nice night. :mrgreen:


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

It was a hard hunt but you got shots at several good bucks? What else do u want? Cry me a river. So if your gun was on, you shot a great buck would u still be on here complaining?


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

The deer in my cameras went nocturnal as well. It is called a full moon! 

Road hunting is not my choice, but it is a viable and fun option for many. Especially those with physical limitations. My buddy who has a bad knee helped his 15 year old daughter take a giant 4x4 and his 14 year old son take a nice 3x2 while road hunting with ATV's. This man knows the area better than anyone I have met and just to be clear, most road hunters are not leaving trash etc. There are always more recreational riders than hunters every year where I hunt. You get all kinds.

The new units do suck and have ruined my family hunting. 

People on this forum do seem to get too self rightous and attack road hunters a lot. I like the fact that a lot of hunters do not get off the road and so I don't have to compete with them! Don't blame the atv's for the deer hiding. There are way more atv's durring the summer recreational months than there ever will be durring the fall hunts.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That shawn larson is the baddest mo fo I've never met. He's gotta be 6'4 225 and 4% body fat. Eats glass for his work out recovery drink. From what I understand, he's killed over 30 deer, and only been hunt 7 years. Don't mess with him klzbaljldjhehha, you don't want that kind of trouble. :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> That shawn larson is the baddest mo fo I've never met. He's gotta be 6'4 225 and 4% body fat. Eats glass for his work out recovery drink. From what I understand, he's killed over 30 deer, and only been hunt 7 years. Don't mess with him klzbaljldjhehha, you don't want that kind of trouble. :lol:


correction. ive been at it for 10 years and killing 5+ deer a year, the numbers add up quick 


klbzdad said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > I read you loud and clear. Option two prevented you from being able to pack up and hunt a different area. I agree that it is a stinky pile of crappy management.
> ...


 :lol: so let me get this straight... you had opportunities at decent deer, and because of your own stupid fault (doesnt matter the reason, the blame lies with you and only you) you muffed up those opportunities, which some how forced you to shoot a small buck and you still choose to blame it on something else? i absolutely love you logic!! i need to take lessons because every time i screw something up, i only can find fault with myself and only myself. id love to be able to pin it on someone else!

people are their biggest enemy, especially when it comes to hunting. it always amazes me to talk to hunters that hunt the exact same area i do, on the same day, at the same time, to see what they saw. more times than not i hear "only a few does and a couple 2 points...". during that same time in the same location, i see several nice deer and many smaller bucks and tons of does. its not the animals arent there or that im the only one seeing them. its how people hunt them and the tactics they used. i promise you that somewhere on the same unit you were hunting, there were multiple people who were into deer every day and had a great hunt!!

and i dont care how hard you hunt. you are part of the problem when you are killing 2 points just to fill a tag. they cant turn into 4 points when someone gets greedy and kills just to feel manly. congrats on killing a deer. but dont get on here and cry about how your hunt sucked, when you were the main reason for it sucking!! so take your 2 point and shove it where the sun dont shine! you have no one to blame but yourself!! the deer are there, figure them out and go kill one.



martymcfly73 said:


> Really Mr. Killer? Don't you keep a running total of things you KILL in your signature? Coots, carp,etc. That's not hunting that's killing. Hypocritical? I think so.


 arent carp an envasive species? that the state is spending millions on to erradicate?? yeah im KILLING. nothing wrong with that. coots are legal as well and you cannot put them into the same group as a deer. if you hunt waterfowl, you'll know there is no shortage of them. the same cant be said about deer, especially bucks. but like ive said before, i did it to get a reaction out of you perfect, ethical hunters and guess what... it worked  o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

817 carp is remarkable.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 817 carp is remarkable.


How much are they paying the guy at Utah Lake to get rid of carp? Might be a side job in SL's future.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > 817 carp is remarkable.
> ...


Lets find out. I look forward to reports like the TDT. My first 100 carp day! Used m 80's and firecrackers. But my mom called and had to quit early to go make my bed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Lets find out. I look forward to reports like the TDT. My first 100 carp day! Used m 80's and firecrackers. But my mom called and had to quit early to go make my bed.


LMAO!!!!

-DallanC


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


They may have banned his mom from UWN but they can't take her cell phone.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="fixed blade XC-3":1ktkoewk]That shawn larson is the baddest mo fo I've never met. He's gotta be 6'4 225 and 4% body fat. Eats glass for his work out recovery drink. From what I understand, he's killed over 30 deer, and only been hunt 7 years. Don't mess with him klzbaljldjhehha, you don't want that kind of trouble. :lol:


correction. ive been at it for 10 years and killing 5+ deer a year, the numbers add up quick 


klbzdad said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > I read you loud and clear. Option two prevented you from being able to pack up and hunt a different area. I agree that it is a stinky pile of crappy management.
> ...


 :lol: so let me get this straight... you had opportunities at decent deer, and because of your own stupid fault (doesnt matter the reason, the blame lies with you and only you) you muffed up those opportunities, which some how forced you to shoot a small buck and you still choose to blame it on something else? i absolutely love you logic!! i need to take lessons because every time i screw something up, i only can find fault with myself and only myself. id love to be able to pin it on someone else!

people are their biggest enemy, especially when it comes to hunting. it always amazes me to talk to hunters that hunt the exact same area i do, on the same day, at the same time, to see what they saw. more times than not i hear "only a few does and a couple 2 points...". during that same time in the same location, i see several nice deer and many smaller bucks and tons of does. its not the animals arent there or that im the only one seeing them. its how people hunt them and the tactics they used. i promise you that somewhere on the same unit you were hunting, there were multiple people who were into deer every day and had a great hunt!!

and i dont care how hard you hunt. you are part of the problem when you are killing 2 points just to fill a tag. they cant turn into 4 points when someone gets greedy and kills just to feel manly. congrats on killing a deer. but dont get on here and cry about how your hunt sucked, when you were the main reason for it sucking!! so take your 2 point and shove it where the sun dont shine! you have no one to blame but yourself!! the deer are there, figure them out and go kill one.



martymcfly73 said:


> Really Mr. Killer? Don't you keep a running total of things you KILL in your signature? Coots, carp,etc. That's not hunting that's killing. Hypocritical? I think so.


 arent carp an envasive species? that the state is spending millions on to erradicate?? yeah im KILLING. nothing wrong with that. coots are legal as well and you cannot put them into the same group as a deer. if you hunt waterfowl, you'll know there is no shortage of them. the same cant be said about deer, especially bucks. but like ive said before, i did it to get a reaction out of you perfect, ethical hunters and guess what... it worked  o-||[/quote:1ktkoewk]

Hey Boy,**** already. Geezus *****. And stop lying, nobody cares how many deer you killed.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Why the heavens would anyone want to shoot anything bigger than a 2 point? To feel manly? 2 points are way easier to drag to the truck, and better eating.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> Hey Boy, ****** already.* ****. *And stop lying, nobody cares how many deer you killed.


what are you? a 12 year old girl talking in text? :roll: im just gonna go with the badass keyboard warrior. keep it up! you're making a difference in the world!

heres one for you. ****. see i can play too :mrgreen:

and i didnt bring it up. someone else did, i just corrected them 

***** wyogoob can play also*


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

bloodtrail said:


> The deer in my cameras went nocturnal as well. It is called a full moon!
> 
> Road hunting is not my choice, but it is a viable and fun option for many. Especially those with physical limitations. My buddy who has a bad knee helped his 15 year old daughter take a giant 4x4 and his 14 year old son take a nice 3x2 while road hunting with ATV's. This man knows the area better than anyone I have met and just to be clear, most road hunters are not leaving trash etc. There are always more recreational riders than hunters every year where I hunt. You get all kinds.
> 
> ...


Uhmmm...have you seen how a buck reacts to a quad and truck as opposed to an electric buggy? I have!!!! They don't like mufflers, end of story. I go in before the forest service does and watch the progression in all the big game animals and how they react first hand as traffic increases. Also, I spend MONTHS on the mountain and know the roads quite well and know those who camp and are vested in keeping those roads clean and free of trash....I also know when there are abnormal numbers of recreational riders. Guess what, I'm one of those too and they (we) generally pack our crap out with us and only stop to eat and drink at certain places and intervals. I know a couple of people including family members who enjoy and are physically forced to road hunt. One of them accidentally shot a huge toad of a buck a couple of years ago from the road...he shot it in the arse, but nonetheless, he harvested a fine buck. There are always exceptions just like certain units not seeing as much pressure as on others. Option 2 is going to KILL tags on units where concentrations of hunters were higher in all seasons. And once again, Option 2 has done NOTHING to help the number of deer and won't, ever.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

COOPERD said:


> It was a hard hunt but you got shots at several good bucks? What else do u want? Cry me a river. So if your gun was on, you shot a great buck would u still be on here complaining?


Yup....option duce and the traffic. Spoke with several more hunters that came over from the other side of the unit and it would appear that the only thing happening is that hunters are swapping spots on this unit....same increased pressure on the animals.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

burge said:


> Why the heavens would anyone want to shoot anything bigger than a 2 point? To feel manly? 2 points are way easier to drag to the truck, and better eating.


Hahahaha!!! Exactly! If I had not had problems with my red dot sight jumping the way it was (manufacturer is going to replace for free by the way), I would have hit the big buck I wanted....I call him Mutley. HOWEVER, I don't harvest bucks with good genes with medium antlers and in the middle ages because...pay attention Shaun Larsen and your mom...THEY are the future of trophies on the units. The oldest and biggest antlered bucks are the ones we trophy hunt but if I'm going to fill my tag, I'm going to do it with either a good big buck (doesn't hurt taking him because others will fill in to breed the does) OR something tasty that doesn't effect the herd population. We hunt the bucks because they don't give birth.....last I checked. I dragged him to the quad by one antler....it was easy and now he's being processed. It'll be nice and tasty!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> And once again, Option 2 has done NOTHING to help the number of deer and won't, ever.


Last I checked a buck is still a deer. You have to admit that many bucks will be saved if we cut a few tags back or shift more tags to archery and muzzleloader seasons. Therefore having more deer in the herd.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, I agree that some tag adjustments would be good. I honestly would like to see stable numbers or slight increases. Lets say we shut down all the hunting for a year...BOY, talk about a huge boon in mule deer numbers and then we would see a huge death pattern if the weather and mother nature had their way as they usually do. Gradual increases in herd numbers will make any of us smile a bit, but option duce isn't the fix. It'll be smart, selective, and self governed hunters who make decisions based on science and not emotion who will cull the herds where they need to be controlled. I know most here don't think that our voices matter, but they do. We need to speak our minds, however diverse those minds are, and be able to work to find solutions that work. My biggest sticking point with option duce, as I've stated, is always going to be that hunters will disperse themselves better than managing hunters with the same units that they manage the deer. Although, on the surface it does look like a diamond in the rough. Too bad its nothing more than gypsum


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok , I am all ears lets hear your solution. I like option 2 for one reason, say we get a terrible winter in the mountains, the desert doesnt get affected, but they are both in the same unit(northern) how can the dwr adjust tags? I hunt the desert, have yet to see a winter kill. But in 08 saw several in the Ogden Valley.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

klbzdad said:


> I was finally successful in taking a mule deer with my muzzy. It was a dink two point but its MY dink two point and after several misses I really needed the confidence boost and already have an elk in the freezer.
> 
> The only other reason to take a dink this year? Option 2! I'd like whoever crafted that "option" to pound sand! Hunters will always naturally displace themselves and when families hunt together they are better stewards of the land they hunt than these damned hundreds and HUNDREDS of road hunting, quad riding, "hunters" who pound the living crap out of places like Cedar Mountain. I saw all the usual suspects of big mule deer until the bow hunt started and then decided that because there were those making a short trip in the evening, educating the big bucks to go completely nocturnal, that I would focus on elk through the archery hunt which proved the right decision. However, during the muzzy hunt, every jackwagon with a quad is up here and I have not seen a single one of the big bucks that haunt the fields or high open patches at all like I normally do. Instead, there's ten times the "magic beer and water bottle" trash everywhere and even one idiot who's leaving his kipper snack cans all over the roads. This has never been the case until this year!!!!!! Option two is a joke! Roll that and smoke it, whoever the idiot is who came up with it.......we all kinda know anyway. Sorry for the bad juju and negative post around a positive outcome but its just a matter of time that the idiot who crafted option 2 takes credit for all the TWO YEAR OLD young bucks sprouting up all over that place thanks to mother nature's recent mild winters. Hope everyone has a nice rifle hunt. I'm sure it'll be just swell and all, thanks to OPTION DUCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHA wth did I just read? I bet if one of your kids gets a bad grade in one of their classes it's that stupid teachers fault huh? Wow, some people. :lol:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree...option 2 makes me puke! By the way, Klbzdad, I have already heard people say that option 2 has started to work and that there are more bucks running around because of it! It kills me!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I agree...option 2 makes me puke! By the way, Klbzdad, I have already heard people say that option 2 has started to work and that there are more bucks running around because of it! It kills me!


Now that is just ridiculous. I don't really know what to make of option 2 yet. I'll give it some time before deciding either way, but to say it is already providing more bucks is insane!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The same people said that they are giving too many tags on the Henrie's because they could only find a couple 200 inch bucks out there this year...!

I will be honest...on my hunts so far, I have felt that there has been a noticeable difference in the number of people. It definitely seems that we are seeing fewer hunters...and that has had a positive impact on my hunts. BUT, it has really hurt the amount of time and days I can hunt and has hurt the amount of time and days I can hunt with family.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > And once again, Option 2 has done NOTHING to help the number of deer and won't, ever.
> ...


But, if the actual limiting factors aren't addressed and fixed, this 'increase' in the deer herds will be temporary...at best.......and will cause decreases in many cases! Unless the deer population on any given unit is limited mostly due to a lack of bucks breeding does, an increase in bucks will be as beneficial as teats on a boar.....!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen a big increase in does in the areas I've been hunting. So, IMHO, things are looking good for the future and in the areas where we have had big fires. These areas are coming back really well. Lets just don't ruin a good thing now that conditions are looking a little better.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think what hunters are seeing so far this year is that units closer to cities along the I-15 corridor have had a higher concentration of hunters than those units further away from the majority of people's homes. Klbzdad is most likely seeing an increase on the Zion unit because it is close to Cedar City and Washington County. W2U saw fewer hunters on the Boulder unit because many hunters that do not live in the nearby vicinity were not willing to give up afternoon / evening weekday hunts (after work). So, they put in for those units closer to home.

I'm not saying that I like option 2, or dislike it. But it is certainly going to make a difference in the way people hunt, and where they hunt. The distribution of hunters is certainly going to change due to this change. My personal hunting time has been restricted severely due to this change. There are numerous ares of Utah that I frequented in the past, but will probably never venture to again in the future. Oh well.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > I was finally successful in taking a mule deer with my muzzy. It was a dink two point but its MY dink two point and after several misses I really needed the confidence boost and already have an elk in the freezer.
> ...


My kids don't get good grades. My wife is a teacher who probably taught you. And I"m going to guess you hunt Pine Valley. Yeah.....


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

PBH said:


> I think what hunters are seeing so far this year is that units closer to cities along the I-15 corridor have had a higher concentration of hunters than those units further away from the majority of people's homes. Klbzdad is most likely seeing an increase on the Zion unit because it is close to Cedar City and Washington County. W2U saw fewer hunters on the Boulder unit because many hunters that do not live in the nearby vicinity were not willing to give up afternoon / evening weekday hunts (after work). So, they put in for those units closer to home.
> 
> I'm not saying that I like option 2, or dislike it. But it is certainly going to make a difference in the way people hunt, and where they hunt. The distribution of hunters is certainly going to change due to this change. My personal hunting time has been restricted severely due to this change. There are numerous ares of Utah that I frequented in the past, but will probably never venture to again in the future. Oh well.


Close! Good assessment PBH! I'm on the Panguitch unit but did wonder over onto the Zion for a day or two of general bull archery and it was quiet until 5:00 PM and all hell broke loose. I could see the freeway and main road that comes from Zion Park from the hills where I was on the boarder of Clark's property and it was like a freeway of quads and trucks. But you're likely right, major access routes like the freeways and proximity to civilization likely equated to an increase. I'll let the issue rest until our rifle hunting friends get pounded with hunters unlike they've ever seen.

Ridge, I've though a bit about some of your remarks......we might be able to wait and see how they adjust tags per unit so I'll invest some patience on this new hunter management option duce thing.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> I have seen a big increase in does in the areas I've been hunting. So, IMHO, things are looking good for the future and in the areas where we have had big fires. These areas are coming back really well. Lets just don't ruin a good thing now that conditions are looking a little better.


I only saw one doe with a single fawn this year. So they were either dry does, lost their offspring, or the majority had twins (even a couple with triplets). I hope its a good sign but remember, on some units there is a holding capacity issue on some of the winter range. This is where I'm learning to be more open minded because managing these animals entails a very dynamic set of parameters and factors that no man can change or control. Its very interesting to see what I've read on the mule deer working group actually being put in place or happening outside of the hunter management issues.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I know I tend to argue your points sometimes and try to look at the brighter side of things. :mrgreen: 
But, I'll have to admit, I think the Zion unit is going to get hit really hard this rifle season South of Highway 9. With a combination of increased permits and now the 9 day season. Those deer on the winter range are going to get pounded.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Opt 2 is a bit of a double edge sword this first year out .
Helping some units and hurting others.

Hopefully permits will be adjusted correctly were ALL units benefit.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Last year we had incredible conditions to grow deer and a great winter which allowed more fawns to survive. Now we have a bunch of young bucks AND an bunch of young doe. Those young doe do not have fawns at their side (most likely) so it might appear we have lower fawn to doe ratios. IF we have a mild winter, all those yearling doe will be 2 next Spring and giving birth to a bunch more fawns. Of course, if we have a hard winter it won't matter........

Option 2 has already killed our "new" deer camp. Regions/draw killed our first deer camp. Unit hunting killed the new one with the inlaws. Kind of sad.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> But, I'll have to admit, I think the Zion unit is going to get hit really hard this rifle season South of Highway 9. With a combination of increased permits and now the 9 day season. Those deer on the winter range are going to get pounded.


Well... maybe. Maybe not. I know 7 hunters, and a large family, that won't be making the annual trek to our property at YellowJacket for this years rifle hunt. Maybe another group will replace our family? I don't know. What I do know is that I'm going to miss hunting that area. What's sad is that for the first time in about 60 years, this family won't be hunting that area! We had some great memories. I guess times change -- adapt or quit.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> Option 2 has already killed our "new" deer camp. Regions/draw killed our first deer camp. Unit hunting killed the new one with the inlaws. Kind of sad.


I think that 'killing' the family hunt is more than "kind of sad', its down right shameful.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually the "family hunt" was killed when Utah went to the draw system for deer tags. I remember over 20 family members being in the same camps when the whole state was a general season tag and I have watched it fade out over the years to where it is now.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH, I don't understand your line of thinking. The Zion unit had easier odds of drawing than what the Southern region has been at the past few years. Looks like you guys just had some bad luck this year. According to the DWR numbers, They are giving out several hundred more tags this year than what was estimated hunted it last year. Due to the higher than normal buck to doe ratio.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Our hunting camp was bigger than any year in the past this year and not because of Option 2, it's just where we like to hunt. Of course this year is just the first and so Option 2 isn't going to show any results until next year as far as buck/doe ratios, but what we did see were all small bucks and hundreds of does with fawns. Most does had twins...on the last day of the muzz season we saw 115 does/fawns and one buck!
I'm not for or opposed to Option 2 but I sure hope it works because going all day to see one buck is crazy.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Opt 2 is a bit of a double edge sword this first year out .
> Helping some units and hurting others.
> 
> Hopefully permits will be adjusted correctly were ALL units benefit.


Exactly. That is my hope as well. Option 2 will only work under this condition.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> PBH, I don't understand your line of thinking. The Zion unit had easier odds of drawing than what the Southern region has been at the past few years. Looks like you guys just had some bad luck this year. According to the DWR numbers, They are giving out several hundred more tags this year than what was estimated hunted it last year. Due to the higher than normal buck to doe ratio.


PBH and his family didn't apply for that unit....so, none of them are going down to their property to hunt it. His family is spread out all over southern utah and, as a result, won't be hunting or camping down there! The tradition of camping/hunting down on private property near the "sands" is over!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ridgetop -- as W2U said, none of us even put in for that unit. That is our decision, so some of that traditional family hunt is on our own heads. In the past, this hunting area has always been hunted the last portion of the rifle hunt. During archery and muzzleloader (and early days of rifle) we have traditionally hunted other units. With the new hunting unit management, we now choose a different units as our "primary" unit because it gives us more opportunity to hunt other hunts. So, we sacrificed our October family camp-out on our own property for the opportunity to hunt other hunts. We've simply cut out 1 of our yearly camp-outs.

keep in mind, Cedar City is located on the borders of about 5 different units. I've been forced to choose 1 unit, and I chose the Boulder.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: This thread made me lol.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

for me school is still out on option 2 since we wont be able to see any benifits to the wildlife for a year are more down the road. it did effect our hunts in that some of the areas we were use to hunting was seportated into another unit but we still got our family hunts we just deversified into the three seasons the younger hunters are archery hunter,s while myself and a couple of friends hunt the muzzle loader season leaving the ladies and the kids to have at it during the rifle hunts we have been doing this for the last few seasons and having a ball. we did see a few less hunters during the first two seasons but the deer counts have pretty well been as usual still its just plain fun to be out with the crew.


----------

